# community outreach



## lightseeker

Hello,
I'm a Community Advocate and provide Advocacy to women leaving domestic violence.  We do community education and community outreach.  I'm trying to translate the word outreach and can't find a satisfactory translation.  Can anyone help?


----------



## garryknight

Welcome to the Forums.

There have been at least 2 threads on this subject in the past. You can find them by entering 'outreach' into the Search box.


----------



## lightseeker

Thank you Garry I sure will!


----------



## wordBot

community outreach

*Description*:



A dictionary user looked for this, and we don’t yet have a definition for it in our dictionaries.  Please provide as many translations as possible for the benefit of future dictionary users.

Un usuario de nuestros diccionarios buscó esta palabra y de momento no teníamos una definición para ella en nuestros diccionarios. Por favor brinde cuantas traducciones usted conozca para esta palabra y ello beneficiará a los futuros usuarios de nuestros diccionarios.

Thanks/Gracias,
Mike Kellogg


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

A community outreach _worker _is un extencionista.  Would that make community outreach extencion?


----------



## porchini

I recently translated this as vinculación con la comunidad.


----------



## QUIJOTE

My suggestion..."llamado a la comunidad"


----------



## burt81356

Sugiero:
"Acercamiento a la comunidad"


----------



## cirrus

Ninguna de las opciones propuestas me convence. Esto viene de El Pais de hoy sobre una ONG en Colombia que trabaja con los desplazados por la violencia.  

Fuente 
El equipo formado por dos psicólogas, un psiquiatra y tres técnicos de *promoción comunitaria*. Entre otras cosas, porque este tipo de tratamientos se estigmatizan. A Beatriz, otra de las pacientes, las amigas le preguntaron: ¿Estas loca?, cuando la vieron entrar a la carpa que, dos veces por semana, instala la ONG en los barrios más vulnerables de la ciudad para dar información y atender pacientes.


----------



## traductoraalataque

Hello,
I'm going to do a simultaneous interpreting exam with the topic: "Domestic Violence in India" and I'm looking for the meaning of this word in the context:
Deals with many women's issues from domestic labour issues. activities range form couselling, service provision, education and *outreach*, mobilizing and organizing, activism.
I think the best translation is ayuda comunitaria. Do you think the same?
Thanks


----------



## Ignatius

acercamiento a la comunidad, alcance comunitario, contacto comunitario podrían ser otras. Saludos


----------



## jmoran

On another online dictionary I found "servicio especial de asistencia pública. espero que eso ayude.


----------



## Hilda Beltran

Aqui esta mi sugerencia para el termino en Ingles "Community Outreach"
Esta es una expresion compuesta de tres palabras en Ingles:
Community= Comunidad
Out= Fuera ó Afuera
Reach= Alcance ó Alcanzar 
La palabra Outreach en si se traduce literalmente a "Alcance ó Alcanzar, a los que estan fuera" asi que lo mas cercano a "Community Outreach" es "Alcance Comunitario"


----------



## gladiola74

Outreach would better be translated as: identificación.

Community outreach = Identificación comunitaria (it's used specially when trying to target some specific groups)


----------



## La Moto

Community Outreach en la mayoría de los casos significa actividades o eventos orientados a informar, educar, asistir o ayudar a un grupo de la sociedad, como, por ejemplo, a los adultos mayores. En ese sentido, ¿qué les parece la traducción "Programas sociales"?


----------



## cirrus

I think the problem with this is that there may well not be that many outreach jobs happening in Spanish speaking countries.  I have been working in community development for over fifteen years so I can help clarify what it means, at least from a UK perspective.  

Outreach is about involving people who don't normally access services or have access to information.  It is about going to where they are, rather than expecting them to come to you.  For example imagine you are living in poor housing and don't know about the law on what landlords should provide as a minimum - making sure the roof is repaired, that the heating works.  An outreach worker would go out to areas with poor housing and talk to as many people as possible. They might organise events in community centres, set up publicity campaigns, hold fun days designed to pull in people and give them information or get their views.  In the health services there are posts for people who do assertive outreach.  This means offering a service to people with multiple problems - for example problematic drug use and mental health issues and persisting to make sure that people access services.  This contrasts with the approach of services who decide to end their involvement because someone doesn't respond to a letter.


----------



## Beauzany

_*ayuda de alcance comunitario*_
_*ayuda en la comunidad*_
Personally, I still don't know what to use and I've read all of the notes below. If anyone knows of anything new can you please post it?

Thank you.


----------



## Vw.Daragon

A very smart reply by cirrus, I think. And also by whoever dissected the word. Not only is there no real work of this nature done in Latin America (Or Spain that I know of) but also we have the additional problem of it being one of "those" composite words in english that just dont translate very well, at least not into latin based languages. Taking to word´s structure, and Cirrus´s argument, here goes: out: afuera, externo, exterior...  reach: alcance, contacto...

Alcance externo? Except it sounds pretty ugly huh. I think personally I´ll stick to Alcance, but I´m using it on a teachers guide for Kindergarden.

Good luck, its always interesting to read these kind of threads.


----------



## Beauzany

Thank you for this info.

I think 'alcance externo' or 'alcance a la comunidad' sounds good.


----------



## La Moto

I agree. I translate into Spanish and my target is always the U.S. Hispanic market. So, although "Community Outreach" is not something performed or provided in other Spanish-speaking countries, it is here in the U.S. and Hispanics have been assimilated into understanding what it is, more or less. The problem is that it encompasses so much. Perhaps it requires several translations, depending on the context in which it is being used. Meantime, in my world, I'm using "programas sociales", but only because that's how it makes sense in our market and not because it is set in stone or even entirely correct in any other senses. This is why I love translation...it's such a challenge.


----------



## rubies_gold

We have a ministry in Miami with the name "Outreach", and we use the term "proyeccion comunitaria"-may this help!


----------



## cipotarebelde

We also use "proyección social" and "proyección comunitaria".


----------



## Arturo Villaseñor

Por acá he tenido el mismo problema con esta palabra, dado que es un término de significado un poco amplio. En lo personal yo la he traducido como "enlace" porque esa ha sido la función que el término implica en los casos en que la he traducido, pero claro está el término acepta otras interpretaciones de acuerdo al contexto. Espero que sirva y enriquezca un poco el diccionario.


----------



## Ghelliano

En panama he encontrado algunos terminos que son parecidos a "community outreach" pero no sé si los usan en otros lugares:

*"promotor/promotora" *
*Esta palabra se usan mucho para referir a las personas comunitarias que visitan a varias casas o comunidades para hablar con la gente sobre un programa, sobre sus derechos, etc.* _Las promotoras de nuestra Asociación de Mujeres actuaban más o menos como los "community outreach workers" que he encontrado en los Estados Unidos, y también los promotores de varias programas del Ministerio de Desarrollo Social._
_¿Podría referir a "community outreach" como la "promoción"? No he escuchado esto._

*"extensión"*
*Usan esta palabra referir a servicios o programas más formales que se llevan a la gente.* _Por ejemplo, tuvimos un programa agropecuario en que llevaban nuevos variedades de plantas comestibles a varias comunidades para probar, para investigar más y para adoptar. Cuando fuimos a las comunidades, eso se llamaba extensión._ 

Espero su comentario.
-Ghelliano


----------



## cipotarebelde

De acuerdo con Ghelliano que quienes hacen  "outreach" son promotores. También decimos "promoción social" y "promoción comunitaria".  En mi opinión, extensión es lo relacionado con un traspaso de información a nivel comunitaria a través de metodologías desde la educación formal y no por metodologías o estrategias de la educación popular aunque el programa o servicio relacionado sea totalmente "formal".


----------



## chicanul

Hi,

A professional translator friend of mine has told me that there is no one way to translate "outreach". Spanish speaking countries can use "extensión", "promoción", and so on. I recently translated "outreach program for parents" as "programa de ayuda e información para los padres", as one example, hope I don't offend anyone here...


----------



## nexdeluna

En España podría equivaler a actividades de ¨promoción¨, ¨proyección¨, ¨acción¨ social, destinados a ofrecer información, asistencia, recursos a grupos sociales con dificultades. 

saludos,


----------



## LASIBILA

This is kind of late, but I normally use 
Programas de Proyección Social


----------



## Sorguinha

gladiola74 said:


> Outreach would better be translated as: identificación.
> 
> Community outreach = Identificación comunitaria (it's used specially when trying to target some specific groups)


 
Definitivamente no. Puede parecer que se habla de identificar una comunidad.


----------



## gabvel1983

Programa de Promoción con la Comunidad, Programa de Responsabilidad Social


----------



## cirrus

Es posible que outreach entrañe una perspectiva de responsibilidad social pero no me parece una buena manera de traducir community outreach.  Social responsibility se refiere sobre todo al sector privado - para mantener una imagen limpia y atractiva le toca considerar el impacto social de sus actividades.


----------



## thenewteacher

Creo que una posibilidad puede ser "servicios socio-comunitarios".En los colegios por ejemplo es la relación entre alumnos y servicios sociales.
Un saludo
thenewteacher


----------



## cirrus

I am losing the plot with this thread. Outreach isn't about the values or the services but making links with people who haven't been using something. For example a current part of my work is about outreach this means targeting communities who don't normally use the centre I work in.


----------



## 48rambo

¡Enhorabuena la riqueza de nuestro hermoso idioma! Por mi parte, yo lo he visto como "Programas de alcance comunitario", o también como "Servicios de alcance comunitario". 
¡Saludos a la buena hermandad de foreros!


----------



## showerton

Que les parece enlace comunitario


----------



## melasa

traductoraalataque said:


> Hello,
> I'm going to do a simultaneous interpreting exam with the topic: "Domestic Violence in India" and I'm looking for the meaning of this word in the context:
> Deals with many women's issues from domestic labour issues. activities range form couselling, service provision, education and *outreach*, mobilizing and organizing, activism.
> I think the best translation is ayuda comunitaria. Do you think the same?
> 
> Maybe concientización "         "?
> 
> ¿Qué piensas?
> Thanks


----------



## cirrus

Ayuda comunitaria seems too vague to my mind. Outreach is about going out and spreading the word, telling where you are, what you do and how to access it. It isn't necessarily the same thing as offering help on the spot - that would be an outreach service as opposed to just outreach.


----------



## Suca

cirrus said:


> I think the problem with this is that there may well not be that many outreach jobs happening in Spanish speaking countries.  I have been working in community development for over fifteen years so I can help clarify what it means, at least from a UK perspective.
> 
> Outreach is about involving people who don't normally access services or have access to information.  It is about going to where they are, rather than expecting them to come to you.  For example imagine you are living in poor housing and don't know about the law on what landlords should provide as a minimum - making sure the roof is repaired, that the heating works.  An outreach worker would go out to areas with poor housing and talk to as many people as possible. They might organise events in community centres, set up publicity campaigns, hold fun days designed to pull in people and give them information or get their views.  In the health services there are posts for people who do assertive outreach.  This means offering a service to people with multiple problems - for example problematic drug use and mental health issues and persisting to make sure that people access services.  This contrasts with the approach of services who decide to end their involvement because someone doesn't respond to a letter.



Coinciding with what "cirrus" has explained, I worked for several years for a United Way agency. My job was to "reach out" to the community as well, by going out to different sectors of the community to inform them about services, programs and benefits they might not be aware they had access to. My job title in English was Hispanic Outreach Coordinator (my specific function was to target the Spanish-speaking communities with information they might not have). My official job title in Spanish was "Coordinadora para Informar a las Comunidades Hispanas". Long-ish, and honestly sounds a bit "weird" to me, but I think it made it clear to people what I did. Hope this helps explain what is meant by "outreach". Cirrus' explanation was also very complete and spot on.


----------



## Eye in the Sky

De acuerdo con las explicaciones de los diferentes hilos, y especialmente las de Cirrus y la nota complementaria de Suca, he hecho la siguiente traducción de 'outreach', sin embargo no entiendo qué puede significar 'regulatory outreach':
"The Instit. Package includes all expenses associated with the promotion of the company’s reputaiton and image and stakeholder, government official and regulatory outreach"
Mi versión:
El... incluye todos los gastos asociados con la promoción de la reputación e imagen de la compañía, y el contacto para mantener informadas a las partes interesadas, funcionarios del gobierno...
Any insight will be appreciated.


----------



## olvlo

showerton said:


> Que les parece enlace comunitario


Como colega trabajador de _community outreach_, debo decir que de todas, esta es la que más me gusta; "Enlace comunitario" parece transmitir la idea de vincular a poblaciones marginadas con el sistema. Si bien alcance comunitario o promoción comunitaria pueden ser correctas, el trabajo de _community outreach_ va más allá de difundir información a ciertos grupos o de tocarlos (lo que sugerirían "promoción" o "alcance"), sino de establecer vínculos/enlaces con ellos para el trabajo a futuro. Mi humilde opinión.


----------



## cipotarebelde

De acuerdo con olvlo enlace comunitario cuando se trata de vincular con servicios. Cuando se trata de llevar los servicios a la.comunidad quizás promoción o proyección funcionan mejor. Pensando en revés, de como traducir a inglés ciertas.acciones de promoción social, he utilizado outreach.


----------



## borgonyon

Ese término siempre me ha dado problemas.

En un documento de un par de años atrás lo han traducido «vinculación comunitaria».


----------



## Glarravide

y porque no Eslabón Al Público

o involucrar al público


----------

